# ? emoticon



## siares

Hi Mike,
I was wondering whether you and others would find emoticon for a question mark useful.
Say I get an answer from X, and I'll say:
_So based on your answer:
Sentence A.
Sentence B_.

X replies: no, you misunderstood completely, it is
Sentence A.
Sentence B.

I would like if I could easily write something like
_So based on your answer:
Sentence A.*?*
Sentence B._*?*

What do you think?
Thank you.


----------



## Peterdg

I use this one for that purpose:


----------



## siares

I will use that face expression if I ever get boxing gloves for Christmas.


----------



## mkellogg

You seem to have done pretty well by just styling a regular question mark. 

If there is demand for something like that, I will be happy to add it.


----------



## Hector9

I second that


----------



## Keith Bradford

I'd find that useful.  At present I do what Siares does in #1, only on the traffic-light principle I use orange instead of blue.


----------



## Gemmenita

Hi,

I second both ways!


Because:


I think that having a special emoticon for Question Mark would be a good idea for a 'Quick Access' to an attractive Question Mark.


However, I see no problem with _styling_ the Question Mark _myself_ as I remember that I have done it before, few years ago here and here,

because 'manual styling' has two advantages:

-I can change its _size_ as much as I want (according to the degree of the _emotion_ in the Question Mark!)

-I can change its _color_ as I wish (for example, I prefer 'red color' to attract the attention more!)


----------



## siares

Thanks all. I'd like the emoticon because based on usage in EO I personally would translate 1st meaning of  as "surely not?!!"

Is it used as a simple question mark with no connotations in other forums


----------



## Gemmenita

It is not used as a simple question mark but as _many_ question marks  as I have seen in 'French Only' that members use it when they want to show that they are really confused and perplexed dealing with  a complex language issue. This emoticon means something like 'But why??? I really don't understand that!!!'
Inside this emoticon, there is rather the concept of 'not understanding' something or 'not making heads or tails' of something !
But a styled Question Mark could have another usage and meaning, such as just raising attention to a question which is important for a member, and then using a
Big Question Mark could reinforce all interrogative words and auxiliaries that a member has written or has in mind!


----------



## Loob

What would be the difference in meaning between "?" and the emoticon-question-mark, siares?


----------



## siares

None.
It would just have a font which would make it easier to see, which would be useful for example in combination with other emoticons. 
The normal ? can be too small, as in _I believe this attempt of mine is correct but please check._?


----------



## velisarius

I use a  for "this sounds totally weird", and (?) for "I'm not sure about what I've just written". 

I like the idea of customising my (?) though. This might work. *(**?)*


----------



## velisarius

Yay! I used my new emoticon *(**?)*_ f_or the first time today, and I got a rapid and very useful reply. 
more than <are> something


----------



## Gemmenita

This is called the magic of a _*manually* styled *red* Question Mark_! 
.....(cf. #7)


----------



## Loob

I'm ever so sorry - I don't see the need for a new WRF emoticon.


----------

